# Colored Homing Pigeons



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

I just saw this and had to share it with you all  
http://starbulletin.com/96/10/07/features/story1.html


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

That looks really nice.

Does anyone know how it's actually done?

Regards
Peter


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

dovegirl said:


> That looks really nice.
> 
> Does anyone know how it's actually done?
> 
> ...


 Yes I do, or think I know. But I am not saying for fear that people will attempt to do it themselves and possibly injure the birds.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Asside from prey birds flying around outside with feathers the colors of a neon sign, what could be dangerous about food coloring?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Prizm said:


> Asside from prey birds flying around outside with feathers the colors of a neon sign, what could be dangerous about food coloring?



When I was a child, my Mother took me to a store around Easter time, and bought my brother and I an Easter Peep...mine may have been blue, my brothers green or something. Besides the fact that nearly all died in the hands of small children, why do you think the practice was done away with ?

If you are sure that the various food dyes are then used in a different manner, do you suppose that would be a method approved by the FDA ? Has there not been a movement away from ingesting color dyes ?

I am leery since he would not disclose, review, or otherwise explain how he does it. Personally, I think a pigeon's color, brillance, and sheen, etc. Is far more beautiful then any of the colors used on the picture.

But hey, that's me.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> *Personally, I think a pigeon's color, brillance, and sheen, etc. Is far more beautiful then any of the colors used on the picture.
> 
> But hey, that's me. *


That's me too Warren.  
I can only imagine how Mikko would look sporting '*pink*' feathers *& *the look on his face when he went to the mirror would be priceless.   However, we will *never* see that priceless look.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I can only imagine how Mikko would look sporting '*pink*' feathers *& *the look on his face when he went to the mirror would be priceless.   However, we will *never* see that priceless look.
> Cindy


Hi Cindy,

LOL  That would be priceless but not worth the potential cost.

I don't trust any of that dye stuff either. I do think it makes them sitting ducks, unless you dye them with the markings and colors of a hawk.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well if you think about it, Flamingo's are bright pink due to the fact that they put pink dye, food coloring in their food they eat which happens to be dog food. The vitamins help bring out their colors even more. But you are right they would be better seen by preditors and that would be nasty. But they are beautiful birds. 

Cindy


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

*poor birds*

i agree with SmithFamilyLoft but i do think its a nice picture.. i reckon they dont need to be coloured cause they r beautiful already


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

naturegirl said:


> Well if you think about it, *Flamingo's are bright pink due to the fact that they put pink dye, food coloring in their food they eat which happens to be dog food.* The vitamins help bring out their colors even more. But you are right they would be better seen by preditors and that would be nasty. But they are beautiful birds.
> 
> Cindy


I didn't realize that Cindy.
I know at the zoo they put red food coloring in their water. If they didn't I guess they would be called white flamingos.  

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I didn't realize that Cindy.
> I know at the zoo they put red food coloring in their water. If they didn't I guess they would be called white flamingos.
> 
> Cindy



And here this whole time.....I thought Flamingos all over the world were pink....and now I find out..it's because Walt Disney started the fad, by having the birds eat red No. 2 dye ... say....wait a minute...that can't be right....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Flamingos*

http://www.sandiegozoo.org/animalbytes/t-flamingo.html

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.sandiegozoo.org/animalbytes/t-flamingo.html
> 
> Terry



See...I knew that.....otherwise, who is feeding the blue jays, blue dye to make them look blue ?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Flamingos are Pink but the zoos make them brighter by putting dye in the dog food they eat to make them brighter, I guess to make them more appealing to the public. I think it was the Denver Zoo I learned that one from. Or it could have been the San Diego Wild animal Park. But I do agree with everyone else Pigeons are beautiful enough natural. If God wanted them Rainbows he would have made them that way Right?

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Terry for the bit about San Diego Zoo  I knew I wasn't nuts but when I would make a statement like that I don't want people to think I am  Thanks again

Cindy


----------

